# Need to know the bettas



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

I've had VT's before but none of the others, could somebody give me a link to the other kinds?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

Here is a link to all the other betta fin types http://www.bettatalk.com/betta_finnage.htm hope this helps.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

Thank you that's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

Well I'm glad I could help.


----------

